# Ummm...



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi everyone. I just have two quick questions. How long does it take for betta eggs to hatch? And what is the best temperature to keep babies alive?  Thank you.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I assume they are fertilized and in the bubble nest? Should only take a day.

Temperature should remain constant, and the same as spawning (26-28).


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Wow! one day? But I have had mine for three days and he is still catching any that fall and puts them back in the nest! What's happening with my eggs? I have had a batch before and as in my signature I have baby bettas, but they took about two days.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

YAY!!!! They hatched! They are really tiny and they are swimming pretty good! .


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

How long depends on the temperature and water. I have my water at 82 degrees and it takes about 30-32 hours here at my house generally. They shouldn't be freeswimming yet if they only hatched this morning hehe. Are you sure they hadnt already hatched? They kinda look like little eggs with tails when they first hatch and many people can't see them right away but can just see daddy tending them. Congrats tho  Its an awesome thing to watch!


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

congrats! they are so much fun to watch. I love when they get to about 6 weeks and their finnage starts to show.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. Christine is right, they do look like little eggs with tails :lol:! It took them three days because my temperature was 74 most of the time. But I can see the father catching the babies when they fall out of the nest and he puts them back in... but is that normal that the babies don't even try to swim, that they just freefall?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

82 degrees is the optimal temp. 80 degrees is fine. 78 is the bare minimum for fy. 76 for adults. Temps can go as high as 86 degrees and 88 for short periods of time.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

yes that is normal for them to just fall for the first day or so ( at normal temps).


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome back RC. Long time no see.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

What do you have to feed them? They will need tiny live foods for at least the first few weeks.

For the first few days, they will look like they are headbutting the surface.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks fish doc. Been a while since I've been around.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks darkfalz, ever since they hatched i've been feeding them baby brine shrimp. I only have three left... but they are starting to get a light blue shine on their fins!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

3 survivors is better than I had.


----------

